# Animated Deer Motor



## yadlik (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi 
I have been trying to find an animated deer motor for a new prop I am working on. Anybody have a link for that motor or replacement?
Thanks!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

yadlik said:


> Hi
> I have been trying to find an animated deer motor for a new prop I am working on. Anybody have a link for that motor or replacement?
> Thanks!


I got mine at  Kindy's .

If you buy a certain amount I think the shipping is free. it worked out to around 9 or 10 motors.


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

In the middle of a project using one of these. Works great!! Mine actually a have a spare plug so I can add lights.


----------



## yadlik (Oct 16, 2010)

tried Kindy's and got a few! Thanks!


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

*Goals For 2012! Reindeer Motors!*

So, my goal for the 2012 Greenwood Home Haunt is going to be to add animation to all of my static characters. It's going to be a lot of work. However everyone on the Forum has been a HUGE inspiration and resource for new ideas!

That being said, I've been working a lot with reindeer motors. Only problem is, I've only got three left. So, I searched the Forum for a new source. No luck!

After a lot of google searches I FINALLY found a site with replacement motors and thought I'd share with everyone. Here's the link to Kindys.

*Kindys*

Happy Haunting!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Threads merged because they both provide links to Kindys


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

dear motors are great to complement real motors(wiper motors)/pneumatics, in my experience this year, they just did not have the power to drive anything i wanted to do without stopping. wiper motors are the way to go, weight of your props can be virtually anything(within reason), un less as i said, they are used in conjunction with another motor. I am anctious to start my JIB and I plan on using one to drive the crank on the side of the box!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'd have to agree with gooffy. They're great motors as long as they don't have a load on them.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

I used a wiper motor to pull a light arm and wing up on a large figure I have this year. I felt like the motor struggled. Does anyone have any stronger motor options?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Walterb, try using a counterbalance. If the figures large there should be room inside.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

And with the Holidays right around the corner, let me remind everyone that the greatest source of deer motors is shopping at curbies. In other words look for ones thrown out after Xmass. I get all mine that way.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I would add also sign up for your local "Freecycle" Yahoo group. I recently got 12 deer motors for free last month. Someone was getting rid of their set of reindeer, and true to the group's purpose for existing of keeping things out of landfills, this person was willing to give away all of them. 

Freecycle and the free section on Craigslist are two great resources for having to pay for anything.

Rich


----------

